# [SOLVED] Problems with playing COD4 Single Player



## JKDMind (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, I have a TSST CDDVDW TS-H653N DVD+/-RW: LightScribe SuperWritemaster SpeedPlus+ and I installed COD4 on my computer. It reads the cd fine and installs fine. I can play multiplayer fine as well, since it doesn't require the cd. It can read dvd's fine and watch movie's fine, But when I try to play COD4 Single Player, which requires the cd. It tells me Cannot Locate the DVD-ROM. Please insert the correct DVD-ROM, select OK and restart application. The COD4 CD is brand new, so there are no scratches. Can anyone help me fix this?

Very confusing that it can read the COD4 CD and install it fine, but when it comes to reading the CD for single player. It fails?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Problems with playing COD4 Single Player*

Assuming it is an actual commercial CD, check to see if there are any updates or patches available. Other than that it sounds like a copied disc. Copied discs won't verify as authentic and result in the problem you are describing.


----------



## JKDMind (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Problems with playing COD4 Single Player*

Yeah that's the exact same thing I was thinking in regard to copied discs. If it is a copied disc it looks very original to the Tee, especially the cd cover, it looks like the original Call of Duty 4 cd. I've checked for patches, but the only one I can find is the 1.7 Multiplayer patch, which I have already installed on my system. I will try to look to see if there are any other patches in regard to single player. Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## JKDMind (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Problems with playing COD4 Single Player*

But that's if infinity ward gave me a copied cd lol. I have the box. booklet. cd key, and original cd. I do have Nero 7 Essentials however. Is there a while I can disable nero without uninstalling it, so I can play my game?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Problems with playing COD4 Single Player*

I wouldn't expect Nero to make any difference. Check Task Manager and see if Nero has a process running, if so, simply highlight and press "End Process".


----------



## JKDMind (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Problems with playing COD4 Single Player*

It didn't work even after uninstalling Nero, or even ending the process before I uninstalled it. No matter what I do, it can't read single player off the disc. My DVD-Rom can do anything I want, except with concerning COD4 Single Player. I check everything. I can't update my drivers etc, but I have the latest and it is no longer supported with later firmware/drivers. So I can watch movies, burn, the whole 9 yards. But when it comes to this game. For some reason. It won't work. It's very strange. I have the box, manual. everything is legit. So I don't understand why it won't work. Maybe I just got a faulty disc that works with everything except for single player load. Either way, by now I have loss all interest in playing single player. I guess my only option is to buy an other game, or get a more recent DVD burner drive. *sigh*


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Problems with playing COD4 Single Player*

Contact the manufacturer, they may exchange your disc for a new one.


----------



## JKDMind (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Problems with playing COD4 Single Player*

Sorry to bump this super duper old thread, but I guess the firmware sucked on my old dvd burner, and now it works fine on my new LG CD/DVD Burner(CD1 : Model = GH24LS50, Version = YP02.


----------

